# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [contrat de professionnalisation] Administrateur Rseaux (alternance)

## punky_brooster

Bonjour,

Rcemment inscrit  l'ENI Ecole Informatique de Nantes, je recherche actuellement un contrat de professionnalisation (si possible dans l'Ouest) pour suivre une formation d'Administrateur Rseaux. Celle-ci met l'accent sur l'administration de systmes et de services rseaux Windows et Unix.

Aprs 13 mois d'exprience dans le domaine du dveloppement et de l'informatique de gestion, j'ai pour souhait aujourd'hui de me spcialiser dans le domaine des Systmes et Rseaux. 
L'alternance offre en plus d'une connaissance thorique, une approche pratique et une vritable ouverture sur le monde professionnel.

Je joins mon CV  ce message et me tiens  votre disposition pour toute information complmentaire.

----------

